# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Water tank question

## turnstiles

On my rural property I am obliged to have a minimum 46,000L rainwater tank (no mains water) plus a 20,000L non poly RFS tank. 
Does anyone know of you are permitted to combine these into one tank? I am thinking of getting a concrete tank over 66,000L. 
I was thinking if the RFS hose fitting was right at the bottom of the tank and then the house water outlet was at the 20,000L mark there would always be water in the tank for firefighting. (Though I'm in a BAL LOW area so hopefully will not be needed.) 
Also anyone have an approximate cost for a poured on site water tank around the 60-90,000L mark? (I'm in  Southern Highlands NSW)

----------


## Uncle Bob

Hi Turnstiles, sorry I don't know the answer to your question, but have another one instead  :Wink: 
Isn't a swimming pool allowed to be counted for RFS needs?

----------


## Farmer Geoff

In many areas, one tank plumbed as you describe is permitted.  For our area, I think total storage of 90,000 litres is required with at least 20,000 below domestic outlet being reserved for RFS use. RFS volume to be accessible via separate 50mm outlet and tap and attached 65mm "storz" fitting which RFS tankers can quickly attach suction hose to. 
It seems a little strange that a poly tank wouldn't be permitted as they would only melt down to the water line anyway. Most metal tanks these days have an internal plastic liner which will also melt down to the water line and at least the liner will need to be replaced afterwards. 
Shop around for poured on site concrete tank quotes but expect to pay a lot more per litre stored than you would for a poly or lined metal tank and expect it to eventually start to leak or at least weep which will irritate after all that money spent.

----------


## turnstiles

Hi Uncle Bob - I can't answer that question, but according to the Council rep I cannot use my dam (which is Olympic pool sized and 30 metres from the house!!) 
Reason given -  dams dry out.
Yet - there are no checks in place to make sure I maintain 20,000L of water in a designated tank. I just have to have the tank there.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I know you are building with containers on piles, but I've always thought that having a tank built into the foundations may have been a cost efficient way of supplying a hidden tank. This probably isn't a great idea in your circumstance, just sorta throwing the idea.

----------


## intertd6

A static water supply such as a dam, swimming pool or water course was sufficient for RFS unless the rules have changed again!
regards inter

----------

